# Drucken über mehrere Seiten



## fox_2_k (29. September 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Bild eines Modells, dass ich als Schablone nutzen will. Ich möchte es ausdrucken und auf ein Holzstück abpausen. Das Problem ist, dass das Holzbrett 1m lang ist. Daher wollte ich das Bild auf mehrere DIN A4 Seiten drucken. Formatiert habe ich es schon. Aber wie kann ich es auf mehrere Seiten drucken? In der Druckvorschau, will Photoshop nur den mittleren Teil auf eine DIN A4 Seite drucken.

Gruß 
fox

edit: Könnte bitte ein Admin das Thema auf "Drucken über mehrere Seiten" ändern. Hab mich leider  
       vertippt.


----------



## Roman-studios (29. September 2008)

In Photoshop zu drucken ist falsch(Das Programm kann von sich aus nicht gut fraben legen usw.)
Benutz Corel Draw dort gibt es eine Funktion über mehrere Seiten zu drucken....

Fals es dir geholfen hat kannst du mir eine paar Renommee-Punkte geben


----------



## janoc (29. September 2008)

Aus Photoshop drucken ist nicht grundsätzlich falsch.

Weiß nicht ob Photoshop so eine Option bietet, aber bei PDF gibts eine solche Option bei den Seiteneinstellungen. Weiß aber nicht ob der Reader das auch kann. Kannst das Dokument ja mal als PDF abspeichern und schaun. 

Ansonsten Notlösung: formatiertes Bild auf eine Ebene reduziert in A4-großes Dokument kopieren; Ausschnitt wählen, drucken, Ausschnitt verschieben, drucken, Ausschnitt verschieben, drucken, Ausschnitt ...


----------



## Roman-studios (29. September 2008)

Ich sage nicht das er es nicht machen soll aber wenn man gut drucken will dann lieber andere Progs...


----------



## darkframe (30. September 2008)

Hi,

normalerweise sollte so eine Option bei den Druckereinstellungen zu finden sein. Selbst bei meinem uralten HP Deskjet 930C hier im Büro kann ich bei den Einstellungen die Option "Posterdruck" auswählen und das aktuelle Bild auf bis zu 16 DIN A4-Seiten verteilt ausdrucken.


----------

